# Usb wont work on hitachi 50HK6100UC



## tinagoldsmith (5 mo ago)

Usb stick with pictures wont work on hitachi 50HK6100UC tv can anyone help

Moved from introductions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How is the Flash drive Formatted? Is it NTFS? exFAT? or * FAT32*?
Most TV's do not support NTFS or exFAT, it only supports *FAT32.* This can cause a problem if you have video files that are larger then *4GB* because *FAT32 *will not support files larger then *4GB*


----------

